# Passing away - so sad....



## Newage (Aug 6, 2022)

So after many many years of exploring together, my close friend passed away on a trip to France, we have been all over the 
world together, Poland, USA, France, Germany and many many more counties.

We have been down bunkers, mines, quarries, old forts, every battle headquarters in the UK we have spent countless hours walking
around abandoned airfields and many many other places no matter how good or bad the weather he was all ways there by my side.

Helped me when times were hard by giving me a "leg up" when openings were just too high, tested out the water depth in
flooded mines and flooded quarries.

When the weeds and undergrowth were to high and think to get through he was there - ripping a path to get through. 

I`v come to piece with my deep loss.

Thanks for reading this - Newage

I`ll post a picture up at the bottom so than anybody who meet him can remember the good times.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 6, 2022)

No loss there then toss it in the skip and buy a decent one, that does not looks better than the one I tossed on my garage floor and looks less battered


----------



## Newage (Aug 6, 2022)

night crawler said:


> No loss there then toss it in the skip and buy a decent one, that does not looks better than the one I tossed on my garage floor and looks less battered



You have no heart.............
The tilt system went wonky....
Bye bye old chum


----------



## urban-dorset (Aug 7, 2022)

Gulp, I really thought it was a person you were taking about. Thank goodness. 

Did your newly-departed tripod have a name?


----------



## Newage (Aug 7, 2022)

urban-dorset said:


> Gulp, I really thought it was a person you were taking about. Thank goodness.
> 
> Did your newly-departed tripod have a name?



Normally called "Bloody thing" - as in - where`s that "bloody thing" or don`t trip over that "Bloody thing"......

Newage


----------



## Hayman (Aug 7, 2022)

Newage said:


> So after many many years of exploring together, my close friend passed away on a trip to France, we have been all over the
> world together, Poland, USA, France, Germany and many many more counties.
> 
> We have been down bunkers, mines, quarries, old forts, every battle headquarters in the UK we have spent countless hours walking
> ...


Let me know when a real "close friend" "passes on" - and I might have some kinder thoughts to express. Three legs good, two pretty useless.


----------



## Cuban B. (Aug 8, 2022)

May I be the first to offer my condolences.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 8, 2022)

Bit of crazy glue Im sure he will be fine!


----------



## Hayman (Aug 8, 2022)

urban-dorset said:


> Gulp, I really thought it was a person you were taking about. Thank goodness.
> 
> Did your newly-departed tripod have a name?


How about "Tripos"- all Greek to me! "A three-legged friend, a three-legged friend - it'll never let you down". "Two legs on my tripod - and I'm still taking pics". "One leg on my tripod - it's a monopod".


----------



## mick_3d (Aug 8, 2022)

night crawler said:


> No loss there then toss it in the skip and buy a decent one, that does not looks better than the one I tossed on my garage floor and looks less battered


 When I saw the pic, I have to admit that I thought the same. Still... Harsh!


----------



## old git (Aug 9, 2022)

Newage said:


> Normally called "Bloody thing" - as in - where`s that "bloody thing" or don`t trip over that "Bloody thing"......
> 
> Newage


Bi pod or Di Pod?


----------



## Newage (Aug 9, 2022)

old git said:


> Bi pod or Di Pod?


Dead-pod.................


----------



## Anarresti (Oct 5, 2022)

Im sorry for your pod loss, they do make great friends I can agree


----------



## Hayman (Oct 6, 2022)

old git said:


> Bi pod or Di Pod?


Latin or Greek prefix? I'm stuck on that one. I had a bi tripod once. Didn't know which way to screw it.


----------



## old git (Oct 17, 2022)

i did nt post these last few things.Whats occuring?


----------



## Hayman (Oct 18, 2022)

old git said:


> i did nt post these last few things.Whats occuring?


I was just picking up on you 9 Aug entry "Bi pod or Di Pod?" Newage's original 'obituary' for the "close friend [who] passed away on a trip to France" has given rise to a stream of humorous responses. Hurrah for the humble pun!


----------

